# Fernandina Beach Fishing Questions



## Moose-84 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey everybody! I'm new to the forum, and my family and I are moving to Fernandina Beach next week (about a block from the beach, SO FREAKIN' EXCITED!). I've fished the St. John's river all my life, and I'm wondering what kind of fish I can expect to catch from the shore by my house? What methods and gear should I be using to catch said fish? And is it still legal to fish from the shore without a fishing license? Sorry if these are questions that have been answered, but I searched the forum and came up with nada. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Howdy,

Well the good news is that I'm near Fernandina too. The bad news is this is just my second winter so I'm still figuring things out gradually too. 

First if you search the forum for Amelia rather than Fernandina you may find some posts.

Yes, you need a FL salt license.

There is surf fishing all along most of the Eastern shore of the island with plenty of access. I'm going to say this as generally with heavy accent on generally, guys fish for whiting from the surf. Whiting not a trophy fish but the local favorite for keeping to eat. If you keep to eat. But I've seen small sharks, and rays caught at the surf. Haven't seen but heard that as we get latter into the Spring, there is the possibility of black drum, sheepshead and others from the surf. Not so much reds on the surf side. Red more in the sound and Amelia river and tidal creeks. I had to leave last year, my first year, at the end of March when the fishing should have just been starting to pick up. So my personal experience after that is limited to what my friends and tackle shops, and guys you start up a conversation on the beach tell you. I'm planning on being here latter into the Spring this year. I had planned on being down in Nov which is supposed to be great fishing, but couldn't make it until latter so missed that opportunity.

I've been here this year since mid Dec. It has been an unusually mild warm winter so far so I've been out several times. Sadly no fishies. But on a 70+ degree day, two hours fishing and no fish is better than the alternitive of not fishing. lol It doesn't kill me to get skunked. A few more weeks to tough it out and things should pick up early March. Actually I haven't seen in person one fish caught. But I've heard of some, so consider the sources, lol. Some but light action for trout inshore, and heard of but didn't see some trout from the pier. And heard of but didn't see of some whiting in the surf. But def not large quanties. I'm talking a few. But slow regardless. 

If you're moving permenitely, and not seasonally, consider buying a annual pass to Fort Clinch State Park. It opens up other access. There is a decent pier there. Next to the pier you can walk and access a jetty from the surf on the very northern tip of the island. Then also in the Park there is fishing access to the sound side and also some jetties. You can surf cast from the beach on the sound end or use another rod and try fishing the jetties. 

Then of course there is inshore possibilities for the tidal creeks, but sadly there isn't a whole lot of access on foot. There is also some access on the Southern end if the island but I haven't ventured that way as yet. 

here is a decent site but it hasn't been kept up and a little dated but it gives some tips and locations to try, a couple of places on the site don't even exist now.

http://amelia-island-fishing.com/

With all that said. Easy access for you will obviously be the beach and surf on the ocean side. It's all pretty sandy, so not much or any application for heavy 8 and bait rods. On any given day a 3 oz in the surf is enough. maybe on a big surf day a 4 oz. So pick the surf rod accordingly. And generally shrimp is the bait of choice for nearly everything. 

The best thing to do is what I did last year, is before I even wet a line, I just walked the beach and walked right up to any guy and start talking and asking. To a person almost they'll share with you.

Have fun





Moose-84 said:


> Hey everybody! I'm new to the forum, and my family and I are moving to Fernandina Beach next week (about a block from the beach, SO FREAKIN' EXCITED!). I've fished the St. John's river all my life, and I'm wondering what kind of fish I can expect to catch from the shore by my house? What methods and gear should I be using to catch said fish? And is it still legal to fish from the shore without a fishing license? Sorry if these are questions that have been answered, but I searched the forum and came up with nada. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

